# tomb music



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try just about anything Midnight Syndicate. Maybe some kind of old B&W Horror Movie Theramin music would work.
Also try my Halloween Sounds page, providing bandwidth hasn't expired...lol.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've got an "Ambient Halloween Mix" that I made recently ... you can get to it here.

For a graveyard, I'd recommend tracks 1,2,4,8,9,13, and 15. I, of course, like them all.


----------



## coaster992001 (Apr 27, 2007)

thank you so much!! i don't know which one to choose lol...


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> I've got an "Ambient Halloween Mix" that I made recently ... you can get to it here.
> 
> For a graveyard, I'd recommend tracks 1,2,4,8,9,13, and 15. I, of course, like them all.


downloaded them all & burned them to a cd, Totally cool sound tracks,great ambient music to add to my collection,Thanx-DL


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm glad you like the mix. I've been listening to it for several years now ... and I'm thrilled that somebody else likes it.


----------

